# Finally finished the other bag for my Granddaughter's 13th birthday



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry to say, I had to make it twice. I ripped the zipper when I was finishing the first one. Shoot, or something along those lines ????! She got a pair of green polka dot tennis shoes for Christmas (not high top though), so I thought she would get a kick out of this.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

very cool!


----------



## Joan Nasiatka (Sep 17, 2013)

Perfect gift for a tweenager


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

That is wonderful, she'll love it


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow, you are VERY talented. She's A very lucky girl. :~)


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Great!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Sharon19441841 (Feb 3, 2016)

I love your bag!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Perfect She will love it,Get ready for more orders,


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

I know she will love it...nice job grandma!
:sm24:


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Wonderful gift for a teenager ????


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

Perfect!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Cute


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

That is so cool.....she will just love it......you are so creative


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Fantastic job. Your GD'll love it. :sm24:


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

Wow. Adorable.

Is the applique home made or store bought? It's lovely. Great colors.



socksaholic said:


> Sorry to say, I had to make it twice. I ripped the zipper when I was finishing the first one. Shoot, or something along those lines ????! She got a pair of green polka dot tennis shoes for Christmas (not high top though), so I thought she would get a kick out of this.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Cronewbie said:


> Wow, you are VERY talented. She's A very lucky girl. :~)


You took the words right out of my mouth. What a fantastic job and I love it. She will too!!!!!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

What a beautiful gift and what talent you have.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## alisonarr (Feb 10, 2011)

Super cute! She will love that I'm sure!!


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

Fabulous gift.


----------



## mabougirl (Jan 16, 2017)

Love this !


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Groovy ✌????️


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Looks great I'm sure she will love it ????????


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Looks great I'm sure she will love it ????????


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Just what a teen would like..It came out super...


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

That is one lucky granddaughter....what a unique gift...she will be the envy of her friends.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautifully done! Lucky girl!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautifully done! Lucky girl!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

That is really cool!


----------



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

Great job, admire your work!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

This is absolutely spectacular and she will be so happy. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Is this an 'embroider in the hoop' project. So cute!!


----------



## sjosie (Mar 27, 2014)

It is gorgeous , you should make different school colors,would sell like hotcakes, wish I had a thimble full of your talent, your granddaughter is going to love it.


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

What a great talent you have. I'm sure she will love it.


----------



## carolynhi (Jan 4, 2016)

Is that a Anita Goode design for embrodiery sewing.


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Wow, this is cool, I have never seen anything like this. Very creative!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

oh my, amazing


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I love it. So creative.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

That's awesome!!!! I am sure she will love it. Great job!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Beautiful bag.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

She is sure to be in love~! xo ws


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

wendyinwonderland said:


> Wow. Adorable.
> 
> Is the applique home made or store bought? It's lovely. Great colors.


It is In the Hoop (ITH) machine embroidery. All is done in the embroidery hoop with the exception of a small of amount to hand stitching to close up the bottom of the lining where it is turned.


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

String Queen said:


> Is this an 'embroider in the hoop' project. So cute!!


Thanks, and yes it is.


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

carolynhi said:


> Is that a Anita Goode design for embrodiery sewing.


No, it isn't. It's from Disorderly Threads.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

nice


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

So cute! Teens will love it.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Cronewbie said:


> Wow, you are VERY talented. She's A very lucky girl. :~)


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

love it. That is a lot of work.


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> love it. That is a lot of work.


Thanks! It was a lot more time consuming than I thought it would be, but I'm slow. Of course the second one went a little faster than the first ????????!


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the wonderful comments. I really appreciate them!


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

That's one cool looking purse. Your granddaughter will love it.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

some people are so talented you certainly are one of them


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

That's cool, MAN!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Very nice! Really creative!


----------



## PGreene (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow! What workmanship!


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

That is great. Bet she'll love it.


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow!...that's awesome!She will love it!!


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

Oh wow this is awesome!!! Very cool shoe design. EVeryone wears Converse and these look like them. What a treasure to have you as a grandmother.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

That is an artistic looking project .


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

That is a remarkable purse.....any teenager would surely love this. WOW


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

What a cute idea. Good job, I love it. I'm sure she Will love it too.


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

very nice! I see it's not knitted or crocheted. How did you make the shoe?


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Absolutely fabulous. You certainly know you skill and I'm sure she will love it - who wouldn't


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

Gorgeous. You are so talented.


socksaholic said:


> Sorry to say, I had to make it twice. I ripped the zipper when I was finishing the first one. Shoot, or something along those lines ????! She got a pair of green polka dot tennis shoes for Christmas (not high top though), so I thought she would get a kick out of this.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Fantastic. What a lovely gift for her.


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

She will definitely love it, so cool!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Looks great


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

wow that is too adorable! shes lucky to have your grandma skills!


----------

